# Morphing



## jamesbond007 (Mar 8, 2005)

How can I resize an animated gif image which is composed of four different images. The resize should not effect the clarity of the image if possible.

What is morphing and how can I manage to morph Schwarzenegger's body and replace it with my face in place of his face and the final thing should not look ugly.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

Resize animated GIFs using Adobe ImageReady... it is good.

Or u can use GIF Movie Gear (1mb dl) with minimum quality loss... of course, it is trailware...

Morphing is mostly used for animation... animating an image into another image... best seen in many english movies (like T2) and some hindi movies like Hindustani (Kamal Hassan,dir-Shankar)

U can use Morpheus or Sqirlz Morph or so... Googlin might give better products (I use Morpheus)

And lastly... the end-product depends on ur patient usage of the morphin sw.

Most morphin sw use points to describe morph patterns.. what happens is u make a point on one image & a corresponding point on the other, i.e. the point on the 1st image morphs to that on the second.. the more points with the right placement, the better the morph... Some algorithms will b followed, takin into account the surroundin pixels of the keypoints, to enable a smooth transition between the images..


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

Morphing is a special effect used in motion pictures and animations. It involves creating a transition that is as seamless as possible from one image to another. Most often it is used to depict one person turning into another.

This technique appeared notably in 1991 in the Michael Jackson music video Black Or White and in the movie Terminator 2: Judgment Day.

I have made this centre image by morphing image of a baby and shahrukh:-
*img114.exs.cx/img114/9882/s2kmorph8iu.jpg


I have made this by using a software named morpheus,morpheus is world,s second most famous morphing software for personal use.30,000 thousand users use it daily according to company stats.

Morpheus is no longer free but you can download its old version if u can find it on google.
Other morphing softwares u can use are bit morph,win morph.

Also visit *www.shekhargurera.com and enter the future lens section to see some abslutely morphed pictures of our famous celebrities like shahrukh,aishwarya,amitabh,etc.


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 11, 2005)

Soon ill post a compleate tut on replacing and morphing 2 or more images


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 11, 2005)

did some one forget to mention fanta morph ? its amazing and easy . we can see the preview in real time no need to save


----------



## cheetah (Mar 12, 2005)

Fantamorph is amazing and easy but its not freeware.

Thats why i havent mentioned.It tops the list of morphing sogtwares for personal use.

Morpheus is on numbet two.


----------



## ramprasad (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi
   I have two photos using "Photoshop" and it had come out very well... But it was very difficult and I had to put a lot of effort...


Regards,
Ramprasad


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 12, 2005)

Post the pics here, Mr ram prasad lets see how u have come with it


----------



## cheetah (Mar 12, 2005)

Mister Vijay the fool.It can be done in photoshop too,so dont flame him.
Its a total foolishness to do that in photoshop but its possible.
The tutorial is here>>  *www.adesdesign.net/php/tutorials/photoshop/adolf.php

The picture made by tutorial.The bush is morphed with hitler.
*www.adesdesign.net/php/tutorials/photoshop/images/george_hitler.jpg
*www.adesdesign.net/php/tutorials/photoshop/images/adolf.jpg

*www.adesdesign.net/php/tutorials/photoshop/images/george_hitler.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 14, 2005)

Lemme tell u a secret which only I & my computer know.
*img162.exs.cx/img162/6118/hrithiksbluez3xr.jpg
This is a morphed image between me & hrithik, a work of art... or should i say, Morpheus & Photoshop *users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/044.gif

U don't suppose i'll submit my real pic here...*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/1264.gif

Too real to believe *users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/crazy/146.gif


----------



## vijaythefool (Mar 14, 2005)

Cheetah i mentioned there about morphing ! and not of replacing faces or morphing still faces . it was all about animated ones . things here are not like in the jungle teetah !


----------



## cheetah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Hey Balu ,Howz this one???*

I morphed my pic with the one you have made by morphing ur pic with hrithik.

So its Balu (Koolbluez)+Hrithik+Me

*img168.exs.cx/img168/9075/deep9qw.jpg

Dont expect my real pic.Hehe.

Hey i dont mean that buddy.You usually ask dumb questions *msnemoticons4u.com/cartoons/garfield.gif so i thought this time too yu are saying a wrong thing.Remember last time you asked about *How to convert,Wave,MP3 files to MIDI*.Also its your fault that you have not cleared what kinda morphing ur talkin bout.

*Vijaythefool Wrote:*


> Cheetah i mentioned there about morphing ! and not of replacing faces or morphing still faces . it was all about animated ones . things here are not like in the jungle teetah !


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2005)

Why  don't u use Abrosoft Fantamorph !
Its easy and effective


----------



## cheetah (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah,I used Fantamorph for  that.

For Baby-Shahrukh morph i used Morpheus.
Most of the users prefer Morpheus as it is free.


			
				rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Why  don't u use Abrosoft Fantamorph !
> Its easy and effective


----------

